# Maven surefire "no runnable method" bei upgrade >2.7.2



## dermoritz (16. Mrz 2012)

Ich habe gerade versucht das Maven-surefire-plugin auf 2.11 zu aktualisieren. Nun läuft keine test mehr. Alle tests melden "no runnable method". Es scheint irgendwie damit: [#SUREFIRE-482] Surefire tries to run JUnit4 tests that contain no @Test annotations - jira.codehaus.org zu tun zu haben? Nur hilft "-Dsurefire.junit4.upgradecheck=true" gar nicht. Mich würde interessieren wo das Problem liegt bzw. was korrekt definierte Testmethoden in diesem Zusammenhang sind?

Mein config ist eigentlich Standard:
junit4, alles mit @Test (manchmal test im Methodennamen manchmal nicht) ich verwende Jukito ("@RunWith(JukitoRunner.class").


----------



## kama (16. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

hast Du die Hinweise hier gelesen:

Using JUnit

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise...


----------



## dermoritz (16. Mrz 2012)

irgendwie hilft das auch nicht: "valid JUnit tests are run for all versions of JUnit" - was bedeutet das?
und wie gesagt:
"-Dsurefire.junit4.upgradecheck" tut absolut nichts - ich bekomme exakt die selbe Ausgabe.


----------



## kama (16. Mrz 2012)

Hi,

kannst Du mal den Test der Pom posten wo Du surefire nutzt...mit Konfiguration etc. (eventuell auch aus der Parent POM)...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (16. Mrz 2012)

Vorweg das Problem ist, dass mit dem Update kein einziger Test mehr läuft, alle Tesklassen melden "no runnable method". Bis auf die Version hab ich nichts in der pom geändert.

Alle Testklassen sehen so aus:


```
@RunWith(JukitoRunner.class)
public class BreadcrumbActivityTest{
...
  public static class Module extends JukitoModule {
       ...
  }

    @Test
    public final void testUrlNavi(){
       ...
}

}
```

 die Surfie Konfig. ist die folgende (hauptsächlich generiert durch "WebAppCreator" von gwt):

```
<plugin>
				<artifactId>maven-surefire-plugin</artifactId>
				<version>2.7.1</version>
				<configuration>
					<argLine>-XX:MaxPermSize=128M -Xmx512M</argLine>
					<includes>
						<include>**/*Test.java</include>
					</includes>
					<additionalClasspathElements>
						<additionalClasspathElement>${project.build.sourceDirectory}
						</additionalClasspathElement>
						<additionalClasspathElement>${project.build.testSourceDirectory}
						</additionalClasspathElement>
					</additionalClasspathElements>
					<useManifestOnlyJar>false</useManifestOnlyJar>
					<forkMode>always</forkMode>

					<!-- Folder for generated testing stuff -->
					<systemProperties>
						<property>
							<name>gwt.args</name>
							<value>-out target/www</value>
						</property>
					</systemProperties>
				</configuration>
			</plugin>
```


----------

